# Monday Morning Humor



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2020)

Ray , I think Bob needs a walk . 
LOL . Clean humor is always the best .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Ray , I think Bob needs a walk .
> LOL . Clean humor is always the best .




We haven't gone over to the park for about a week now Rich, it was 90º out when I got out of bed at five this morning. Bob's been getting a lot of great exercise being in and out of the pool a half dozen times a day, and I don't have to worry about him getting heat stroke. Going to be 113º here today, a little cooler than yesterday. 

Not everything that gets sent to me is fit for a family show, I try to keep it clean on the forum. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> , it was 90º out when I got out of bed


I know . I've been absent for the most part . Down and out all last week from the heat . Got done cutting grass one day at 10 am . I felt it coming , like a fog . Woke up on the floor at 4:45 pm . 3 days in a row . Stayed in all weekend . 
I enjoyed the joke . Feeling better today , and that was a good start off .


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2020)

Love the jokes. The temps are no joke tho......Seems here in the South the humidity is running hand in hand with the temps. Makes its miserable to do anything outside.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 13, 2020)

Yep, looks like another hot A$$ summer....

The jokes do help Ray, thanks buddy!

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 19, 2020)

I really like the penguin joke Ray.  Funny!
Gary


----------

